# Whats the best way to wash cycling clothes



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

How does everyone wash their cycling clothes? 
I am hoping to use the washer and then maybe hang dry them but whats the best way?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

If you use the washer, make sure the jerseys are zipped up. The open zipper will tear everything up. Delicate cycle.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Cold water, no bleach. And in the washing machine, of course. For years now I have cheerfully ignored the HAND WASH ONLY admonition on the tags of many jerseys and bib shorts, and never once has as item suffered because of it.

Drying is either by hanging outdoors on the line, or on an indoor rack. (This is how we dry everything ... our clothes dryer hasn't been turned on in years.)


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I place them in the mesh laundry bags and wash away. Then hang to dry.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Wash cold water, gentle cycle, hang dry in house. Actually all clothing has a tag for washing instructions. I did run some bib shorts through our dryer once by accident and nothing happened. Some items can be put in a dryer. Such as leg, arm warmers and some gloves. Best to follow instructions.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

I've never had any trouble with drying jerseys, bibs, etc. on delicate setting. Zipping zippers is a must.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I set the washing machine on "Gentle" and "Cold Water". I use the minimum recommended amount of Wisk liquid laundry detergent and place my bibshorts in a mesh bag, The Assos bibs I wear come with a mesh bag but you can also find them at K-Mart and other stores. Through the years I have tried hanging cycling shorts to dry versus using a dryer and can see no difference in the life of the shorts, I do, however, use the "Delicates" setting on the dryer.

I also wash my jerseys in mesh bags.

I sweat a lot so my gloves are always wet after a ride. Simply hand-squeezing clean water through them and then hanging to dry works for three or four rides but when they start to get stinky they go into the washer as well. When doing so I make it a point to secure the Velcro straps to prevent them from clinging to the other garments.

I sometimes wash my cycling clothing with a few other garments, but always light stuff such as underwear and t-shirts and never heavy items such as denim jeans. I aways wash my cycling clothing immediately after a ride and since our washer has an "Extra Small Load" setting, doing so uses very little water.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the Gentle cycle, cold water and I just started using the Tide Active Sport detergent. It definitely gets the grunge smell out of the clothing! Hang dry on line here.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The Maid takes care of it.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I set the washing machine on "Gentle" and "Cold Water". I use the minimum recommended amount of Wisk liquid laundry detergent and place my bibshorts in a mesh bag, The Assos bibs I wear come with a mesh bag but you can also find them at K-Mart and other stores. Through the years I have tried hanging cycling shorts to dry versus using a dryer and can see no difference in the life of the shorts, I do, however, use the "Delicates" setting on the dryer.

I also wash my jerseys in mesh bags.

I sweat a lot so my gloves are always wet after a ride. Simply hand-squeezing clean water through them and then hanging to dry works for three or four rides but when they start to get stinky they go into the washer as well. When doing so I make it a point to secure the Velcro straps to prevent them from clinging to the other garments.

I sometimes wash my cycling clothing with a few other garments, but always light stuff such as underwear and t-shirts and never heavy items such as denim jeans. I aways wash my cycling clothing immediately after a ride and since our washer has an "Extra Small Load" setting, doing so uses very little water.


----------



## bghill (Apr 5, 2010)

I also use a washing machine on cold with the delicate setting. Hang dry bibs/shorts. The only thing I would add is to make 2 loads. Anything with velco, (gloves, booties, rain pants, some jackets) goes by itself if enough or with regular laundry.
I also try to start a load ASAP after a ride.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I wash cold and I hang up to dry. 

My wife and I both do laundry, but I always make sure I wash my cycling gear, so she won't accidentally put in fabric softener. It ruins the wicking properties of your gear.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

What is the benefit of the mesh bags that some of you use? I've never used one before.

I currently handwash everything because I live in a duplex with a shared washer/dryer in the basement, which I have to go outside to get to (I know, the horror). It's just easier to hand-wash the stuff than make a trip down there.

When I had my own in-unit washer, I'd wash everything, in cold water, on the gentle cycle, with just the minimum amount of washing liquid. I'd also specifically buy detergent that was for sport/tech fabric because its supposed to be easier on the clothing.

Oh, and I always hang dry everything. I have no idea if it's better or not, but I figure it can't hurt and it's always dry by the time I need it again... hanging in front of open window or a fan helps speed things up if you need your clothes sooner.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

ride your rollers in the rain. this keep additional grime from getting into your gear


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

smoothie7 said:


> How does everyone wash their cycling clothes?
> I am hoping to use the washer and then maybe hang dry them but whats the best way?


Oh....you're supposed to wash them!!??
Anyway, I wait until the wife tells me our closet stinks. The gentle cycle/handwash cycle, minmal amount of soap (wool-lite), then hang dry, inside or outside.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Warm cycle, liquid detergent, gentle wash, mesh bags for bibs and small things, zips up, no velcro, hang dry in the bathroom. Gloves get washed by hand in a sink all by themselves - too disgustingly dirty to mix with anything else. I have one cheap Performance Elite jersey that's been through maybe 100 washes like this over the past 3 years - the mesh fabric is finally starting to break down, and then I'll be glad to throw it away so that I can wear the nice stuff more often!


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Cycling shorts get tossed in the shower after every ride. I use soap and then hang it up to dry. I can't be the only one that does this, am I?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, some OCD traits detectable here. I only use a mesh bag with the Assos shorts I got it with. Never had any issues with machine washing my bibs and jerseys at 30-40C on the delicate cycle. I do make sure zips are zipped and velcro completely covered. I keep white/mostly white stuff for separate washes. I line dry everything cycling-related except items that specifically say tumble drying is okay - some Nike shorts, one or two jerseys.

There are two items I've screwed up. One was machine washing some Adidas gloves with leather palms. They came out like cardboard. They give up massive amounts of black colour when washed so hand-washing is the only way to go. A Castelli cap's brim also suffered as the plastic insert cracked after innumerable washes.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, and never ever mix with kid's clothing. My daughter snuck a dark blue crayon in with her clothes and the entire batch was trashed - most of the damage happened in the tumble drier though.


----------



## waynesot (Jun 21, 2011)

I wash my bibs and jerseys on the gentle cycle in cold water. I use a detergent that is free of dyes & perfumes/fragrance. Currently I'm using the Method Free & Clear laundry detergent. I then hang dry my gear. I've been happy with the results.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ride in the rain and pour laundry detergent into your helmet. Washes your hair, washes your jersey and shorts, cleans the chain, and lubes the rear hub all in one easy step.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

peterk said:


> Cycling shorts get tossed in the shower after every ride. I use soap and then hang it up to dry. I can't be the only one that does this, am I?


I was "in your camp" up until a couple years back. Then I just started throwing everything in the washer on the cool/gentle cycle and have never looked back. Only my socks see the dryer. Jerseys,shorts,etc. are air dried.


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

I was my stuff normally with my regular clothes and dry them as well. In nearly 30 years of riding I have never had a problem.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

What everyone else said and I wash everthing inside out..... a little extra protection from zippers and if something snags, it's on the inside. Close velcro straps on gloves and wash in a bag.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

Gentle cycle, cold water, woolite, hang dry.

I came back from a ride a few weeks ago in the pouring rain and noticed soap on my saddle as I was drying/putting the bike away - reached back and felt the chamois pad and sure enough - soap suds.. So, now when I think about it, I run an extra rinse cycle (gentle) before drying..


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Swirly


----------



## RB Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

Gentle cycle, cold water, and Dreft detergent. 

A harsh detergent will quickly destroy the wicking fibers.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Woolite, cold water, air dry.... Make sure you only use enough Woolite to do the job (trial and error) and set the water level as appropriate... Mesh Bags work well as well..


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

What about socks? I have several sets of Pearl Izumi socks. Should those be washed with cycling clothes or would I be alright washing them with regular clothes? 

Thanks so much for the help so far. I appreciate it.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty much every piece of clothing ever made has washing instructions on them.... so read and follow?
(this basically amounts to washing normally then hang dry)


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I will watch the wife and get back to you......


Make sure any velcro is closed...like gloves so they don't snag on your bibs or jerseys.
Hang dry


----------



## herbn (Aug 22, 2009)

Just buy new stuff. actually I have to get a mesh laundry bag , never thought of that.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

People put waaaaaay too much stock in the washing of their cycling clothes. Use some common sense. 

Is your washer's regular agitation too powerful for your polypro long underwear or your fancy rayon boxers? If not, why would it harm your cycling clothing? Or use gentle if you want, either will work.

Is your washer's "warm" water setting any hotter than what you bathe in? If not, why would it hurt your cycling clothing? Or use cold if you want. Either will work.

Is your dryer's "low" temperature setting any warmer than what you might dry your hair with or what comes out of your forced air heating vents? If not, why would it harm your cycling clothing? Or use "extra low", either will work.

Certainly you don't think that tumbling in a dryer will hurt it? That's just silly.

The only nod I give to the cycling clothes is that I tend to bag my bibs - the straps can get all tangled up with other stuff, but have washed them many times w/o bag and they weren't actually harmed.

I also bag my gloves, or zip them up inside a jacket pocket on the few occasions I wash them (like if they get disgustingly snotted up), so the velcro doesn't stick to stuff.

Use whatever detergent you have on hand, it matters not at all.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

ok, I'll be the only guy that admits to hand washing...

I can wash a jersey in the bathroom sink in 1 minute. 

wad it up, thoroughly wet it with cold water, squeeze a dollop of shampoo on it, and knead for 20 seconds. 

turn on the cold water and continue kneading until the soap is gone, about 30 seconds.

put on plastic hanger and let dry in shower.

shorts get the same treatment, but they might take 1.5 minutes as they hold the soap more and take a little longer to rinse.

easy.


----------



## avmech (Jun 2, 2011)

mimason said:


> I will watch the wife and get back to you......
> 
> 
> Make sure any velcro is closed...like gloves so they don't snag on your bibs or jerseys.
> Hang dry


was going to say: I hand them to the wife..........................:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

I have no idea. I just drop mine in the laundry sink and the next day they show up in my closet all clean and shiny


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Everything inside out, zippers up, then toss them in with all the other laundry and hang dry. I zip them all up before tossing them in the hamper in case the wife puts a load in the washer. She know not to dry them and leaves them for me to hang. If she forgets and dries them no biggie. I've been doing this for years without issue.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

After I get a full load of cycling stuff I just throw it all in together on cold or warm.. depending on the funk.. Use non scented deterget.. regular cycle... hang dry. Never had any trouble. Every now and then the bib straps will wrap around something but never hurts anything.


----------



## surfndav (Mar 1, 2009)

It's really very simple. After pulling the bike into the garage, take off my shoes, go out the back garage door into the back yard and jump in the pool helmet and all. Next, get necked and kind of hand wash things a bit. Then I'm off to work.

In the winter I just wash things as normal, but never put anything with Velcro in with the wife's laundry. She hates that. 

I have like 10 shorts and 10 or so jerseys, I ride 3 to 5 times a week and my all my stuff seems to last a year or two.


----------



## SpecializedMok (May 6, 2011)

I bought assos bibs and use the assos soap with the bibs and all my other training (gym/cycling/jogging) gear. I also put it on delicate and yes zip everything up! I made a stupid mistake once. I used a crappy plastic hanger with a slightly defective pointy part in the plastic which was enough to snag my bib and as I wore it the hole got bigger and bigger! I brought it to a seamstress who sews dresses and stuff hehe and she fixed it. Thank goodness!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*This*



ZoSoSwiM said:


> After I get a full load of cycling stuff I just throw it all in together on cold or warm.. depending on the funk.. Use non scented deterget.. regular cycle... hang dry. Never had any trouble. Every now and then the bib straps will wrap around something but never hurts anything.


+1. Although the warm cycle does a better job getting stuff clean.

Never thought of the upped zipper thing mentioned many times on this thread. It seems to make sense, but my clothes show no damage whatsoever. And some of my jerseys are almost twenty years old, with hundreds of washes.


----------



## SpecializedMok (May 6, 2011)

fast ferd said:


> +1. Although the warm cycle does a better job getting stuff clean.
> 
> Never thought of the upped zipper thing mentioned many times on this thread. It seems to make sense, but my clothes show no damage whatsoever. And some of my jerseys are almost twenty years old, with hundreds of washes.


You mentioned your jerseys last long how about your bibs/shorts?


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

I also wash in cold water and gentle cycle... zippers up, hang to dry. Gloves and anything with velcro gets placed in a wash mesh bag and washed with the rest. Socks go in with them also, sometimes I dry and sometimes they get hung up with the others...


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

I tend to shower with some of my stuff on and hand wash in the process. I do wash my jersey's/bibs in the washing machine sometimes but make sure it's cold water and gentle cycle. Never thought of the mesh bags thing, going have to pick up one or two for my bibs since I do notice the straps getting caught on stuff sometimes. 

Also, zipping everything up all the way is a great tip because it keeps the zipper from getting bashed around a bunch as well aside from obviously helping protect your other clothing.


----------



## kneadking (Jul 2, 2011)

I second all of the responses and will add that it is also good about every 3rd wash to put a rubdown of a good chamios cream on the shorts chamios. Assos recommends it and with the price of a good pair of shorts it doesn't hurt. 
thanks


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

I rinse out the shorts, jersey, gloves, and socks with cold in the shower after a ride and hang dry. After a few cycles of this I'll wash in the washer with soap. I find the smelly part of dirty cycling clothes is water soluble so soap isn't necessary all the time.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I put mine in the washer on gentle cycle & use warm water. They then go in the dryer on air fluff.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

SpecializedMok said:


> You mentioned your jerseys last long how about your bibs/shorts?


I don't wear bib shorts, but see how they could snag or tangle. My shorts wear out in the crotch area before anything else. It seems the plastic zippers wouldn't harm anything. Heck, I've never zipped the metal ones on my pants for my other stuff. Too late to start a new habit.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I have special water extracted from the Vatnajokull Glacier in Iceland imported to my house and heat 6.2 gallons to 173.46 degrees in a stainless steel washing machine. Must be German steel so as not to impact the wicking properties of the fabric. Then I gently introduce a 7/1 mixture of Assos soap/Floribunda Rose petal extract and let the garments soak for 37 min. Then I'll remove the clothing and immediatly place each article in it's own humidity controled container that it flown to Argentina where the clothing is removed and hung on a teak wood rack to dry in the winds of Patagonia.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I have special water extracted from the Vatnajokull Glacier in Iceland imported to my house and heat 6.2 gallons to 173.46 degrees in a stainless steel washing machine. Must be German steel so as not to impact the wicking properties of the fabric. Then I gently introduce a 7/1 mixture of Assos soap/Floribunda Rose petal extract and let the garments soak for 37 min. Then I'll remove the clothing and immediatly place each article in it's own humidity controled container that it flown to Argentina where the clothing is removed and hung on a teak wood rack to in the winds of Patagonia.


I find only 5.5 gallons is necessary, a temp of 173.2 is much more effective. YMMV.


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

Regular wash and hang dry in the house.


----------

